#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Σύγκριση ποιότητας χρωμάτων

## georgecv

Συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ χρώματα από την εταιρία Vivechrom ή την Vitex όμως ένας πελάτης μου ζητάει να βάλω kraft ή dulux ή benzamin moore. Έχει κάποιος από εσάς εμπειρία πάνω στις 3 εταιρίες σχετικά με την αντοχή στο χρόνο? Να σημειώσω στο έργο θα χρησιμοποιήσω ελαστομερή χρώματα διότι είμαι πολύ κοντά στην θάλασσα.Το κόστος έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι η αντοχή.

----------


## JTB

Benzamin Moore... Πολύ καλό... Παλιότερα που ήταν εισαγόμενο πιθανώς να ήταν καλύτερο... Υπάρχει και σε υφή eggshell (τσόφλι αυγού) που δίνει ενδιαφέρον αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## vasiliki-cv

Πρόσφατα ρώτησα σε χρωματοπώλη σχετικά με την αντοχή για εξωτερικούς χρωματισμούς και αυτό που μου είπε είναι πως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να επενδύσω σε καλό αστάρωμα (ανακαινίζω χρωματισμούς σε δημόσιο κτίριο) και μάλιστα να στοκάρω μεταξύ δύο στρώσεων ασταριού. Τι γνώμη έχετε?

----------


## Theo

γιατί να στοκάρεις μεταξύ των ασταρωμάτων ? :Confused:

----------


## cna

Μάλλον για να κολλήσει καλύτερα ο στόκος.

----------


## vasiliki-cv

Ειλικρινά δεν κατάλαβα τον λόγο οπότε και δεν ακολούθησα την συμβουλή. Αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με τον cna. Ίσως έτσι ο στόκος θα ακουμπούσε σε πιο εξυγιασμένο "έδαφος"

----------


## sundance

Το αστάρωμα είναι το υπόστρωμα προτού γίνει η οριστική βαφή?

Ποιός ο σκοπός του?

----------


## cna

Δεν είναι πριν την οριστική βαφή, είναι το πρώτο στάδιο βαφής. Βοηθά στην καλύτερη πρόσφυση του χρώματος στην επιφάνεια. Εμποδίζει την μεταφορά των ρωγμών του σοβά στο στρώμα του χρώματος (βέβαια μην φανταστείς ότι αφορά τεράστιες ρωγμές αλλά αυτές του 1mm το πολύ). Βοηθά σημαντικά την πρόσφυση του στόκου, ειδικά όταν ο σοβάς μας δεν έχει καλή επιφάνεια πρόσφυσης (συνήθως από λάθος αναλογία τσιμέντου άμμου ή λόγω άμμου με μεγάλα ποσοστά παιπάλης). Χρησιμοποιείται ακρυλικό προϊόν το οποίο είναι και σχετικά φθηνό (τα 750 ml περίπου στα 4 ευρώ με κάλυψη ~50m2).

----------

Evan

----------


## Efpalinos

Και εγώ VIVECHROM χρησιμοποιώ έχω ακούσει καλά λόγια και για VITEX. Η εξ. βαφές έχουν πολλά μυστικά που δεν αφορούν μόνο το χρώμα αλλά και καλά υποστρώματα, ευνοϊκές καιρικές συνθήκες, αρχιτεκτονικές λεπτομέρειες / προστασία τοίχων κλπ. Αρκετοί ελαιοχρωματιστές προτείνουν REVINEX και έχω δει πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα αν και σε σχέση με άλλα ασταρώματα δεν απορροφάται πλήρως και σχηματίζει λεπτή μεμβράνη. Το αστάρι 2 συστατικών VICEDUR της VIVECHROM έιανι καλο και αρκετά ακριβό. Απορροφάται αρκετά και δεν σχηματίζει μεμβράνη. Ένας στόκος επισκευής πολύ ελαστικός κάτι σαν παχύρρευστη σιλικόνη σε κουτάκι είναι πολύ καλός για μικρορωγμές, πάλι της VIVECHROM. Σαν υλικό δεν δουλέυται σαν στόκος πάντως, κολλαέι στη σπατουλα και μετά αργεί (2-3 μέρες) να στεγνώσει, αλλά τελικά έιδα πως έχει ελαστικότητα, κάνει καλή δουλεία και αντέχει. Γενικά προτείνω αποφυγή πολλών στρώσεων/ χέρια χρωματισμών και ειδικά παχύρευστων. Δημιουργείται πέτσα και αργότερα μετά απο μερικά χρόνια αν περάσει κάπου νερό συγκεντρώνεται και δημιουργεί σοβαρά προβλήματα στα επιχρίσματα και στη κατασκευή.

----------

Evan

----------


## Sdimis

Το REVINEX είναι πλαστικοποιητής μάζας και βελτιώνει την πλαστιμότητα των κονιαμάτων. Για άλλες χρήσεις (αστάρωμα !!) δεν είμαι σίγουρος.
Υπάρχουν ειδικά υλικά για τέτοιες χρήσεις για τα οποία δεν θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση.

----------


## Efpalinos

Όντως χρησιμοποιείται και σαν αστάρι το REVINEX. Το έχω δοκιμάσει σε βεράντα, χαμηλά πίσω από σοβατεπί και έχω δει πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. Στο σοβατεπί  (μάρμαρο) που δεν επανατοποθετήθηκε (δηλαδή δεν υπήρξε και προεργασία με το υλικό) συνεχίζει να τραβά υγρασία ο τοίχος, στο νέο όχι. Συμφωνώ με Rigid - αλλιώς πως θα ανταλλάσσουμε πληροφόρηση για υλικά? Διαφήμιση είναι όταν υπάρχει απροκάλυπτη / μονόπλευρη παρουσίαση για ένα υλικό, χωρίς επαρκή τεκμηρίωση ή/και προτείνεται συγκεκριμένο σημείο πώλησης.

----------


## Sdimis

> Εγώ θα έλεγα να μας πεις τα υλικά. Αν δεν λέμε μάρκες και εταιρείες δεν βγάζουμε άκρη. Δεν θα πεις "Ψωνίστε κόσμε το xxx," αλλά αυτά που έχεις δει από αυτά που έχεις δουλέψει


ΟΚ σε "δύσκολες" περιπτώσεις, έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αστάρια της CERΕSIT CT14 και έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος.  
Δύσκολες περιπτώσεις χαρακτηρίζω προβληματικό υπόβαθρο από παλαιό χρώμα ή σοβά

----------


## Theo

> Το REVINEX είναι πλαστικοποιητής μάζας και βελτιώνει την πλαστιμότητα των κονιαμάτων. Για άλλες χρήσεις (αστάρωμα !!) δεν είμαι σίγουρος.
> Υπάρχουν ειδικά υλικά για τέτοιες χρήσεις για τα οποία δεν θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση.


Συνάδελφε νομίζω ότι περισσότερο αδιαβροχοποιητικό γαλάκτωμα είναι και προστίθεται όντως στο μίγμα του κονιάματος.

Αυτό με την πλαστιμότητα δεν με απασχόλησε ποτέ για κοινά επιχρίσματα.

----------


## gstamo

Ενα θέμα στα υφιστάμενα (παλαια κτηρια) είναι και η υγρασία. 
Ειδικα σε αυτα που ειναι πορωδης η τοιχοποιια οπως τσιμεντολιθος, κισηρολιθος κλπ. 
Εκει εαν εχουμε ανερχομενη υγρασια, και δεν θελουμε να την διακοψουμε με μηχανικο η χημικο τροπο (μεγαλο κοστος και αμφιβολο αποτελεσμα), τοτε επισκευαζουμε τον σοβα (χωρις προσθετα και οχι πατητο με αλουμινιο αλλα με ξυλο) και βαφουμε με απλο ασβεστοχρωμα. 
Ετσι δινουμε την δυνατοτητα 'αναπνοης' στον τοιχο, αλλιως (εαν βαψουμε με μεμβρανοειδη ή γενικως συνθετα υλικα) υπαρχει κινδυνος εγκλωβισμου της υγρασιας και θα μας την πεταξει πιο ψηλά απο το σημειο της επισκευης.
Ενα αλλο θεμα ειναι η συνεργασια παλαιου με νεου χρωματος. Δηλαδη εαν βαψεις με το Χ χρωμα σημερα και ερθει ο πελατης μετα απο 5 χρονια να φρεσκαρει με το Υ χρωμα, ειδικα στις εξωτερικες επιφανειες, πιθανως να υπαρχει ασυμβατοτητα και να αρχισει το Υ να ξεφλουδιζει. 
Οποτε αντι για απλο φρεσκαρισμα πας για κανονικη επισκευη απο το μηδεν (ξυσιμο, στοκαρισμα, ασταρι, 2 χερια κλπ).
Ειμαι δηλαδη υπερ των απλων και δοκιμασμενων λυσεων στα χρωματα, αρα απλα πλαστικα εσωτερικα, ακρυλικα πλαστικα εξωτερικα (αφου προηγηθει ασταρωμα παντου) και γιατι οχι Ελληνικης κατασκευης. 
Το ''κοντα στην θαλασσα'' δεν ειμαι σιγουρος εαν επιρεαζει στο ξεθωριασμα (τουλαχιστον για την προστασια του οπλισμου εχουμε επικαλυψη 5εκ) οσο επιρεαζει η uv ακτινοβολια. Και οι ελληνικες εταιρειες εχουν καλες ποιοτητες για εξωτερικες επιφανειες. 
Εχω βαλει το craft (αυτο που εχει κοκους αδρανους) σε εξωτερικη επιφανεια (σε βουνο) που ηταν παλαια βαμενη με απλα ελληνικα πλαστικα και δυστυχως σε πολλα σημεια δεν συνεργαστικε το νεο με το παλαιο με αποτελεσμα να ξεφλουδιζει.

----------

Evan, Xάρης

----------


## vmaniad

και τα kraft ειναι πολύ καλά.. υπάρχει ένα μονωτικό ότι πρέπει για τη δουλειά που θες αλλά αρκετά ακριβό...
και τα ceresit της εταιρίας renovat ειναι καλά και η εταιρεία έχει και και πολύ κατατοπιστικό site..
http://www.renovat.gr/

----------


## pk10gr

Τα χρωματα της *ΗΛΙΟΧΡΩΜ* τα γνωριζετε? Τι γνωμη εχετε?

----------

